# Bootcut Jeans



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know where to find bootcut jeans in Abu Dhabi? I am tired of searching for it everywhere, all that's there in stores nowadays is skinny and slim types?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wkuser said:


> Hi Guys, Does anyone know where to find bootcut jeans in Abu Dhabi? I am tired of searching for it everywhere, all that's there in stores nowadays is skinny and slim types?


It might help if people knew if you are male or female


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> It might help if people knew if you are male or female


My bad, I missed mentioning that I am a male.  For females however, I have seen plenty available.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

So I guess it is not available in Abu Dhabi?


----------

